# RBA for Vaporesso NRG Tank?



## contrid

Hi everyone!

I have a Vaporesso NRG tank and I'm looking for an RBA for it. So my options are:


Get an RBA head for the NRG tank. Are there any?
Use my Smok Baby RBA on it - which fits but the glass doesn't so do you know what tank's glass I can use with it?
Thanks for your advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I dont know the answers to your questions @contrid 
Hopefully someone familiar with this can advise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder

@contrid As far as I know there is no RBA for the NRG Tank and there is also not a compatible glass available in order to use the SMOK baby rba on it, I did try myself. That is also the main reason I got myself another tank for the Revenger mod. Maybe someone else has found a way or can make a custom glass for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

contrid said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a Vaporesso NRG tank and I'm looking for an RBA for it. So my options are:
> 
> 
> Get an RBA head for the NRG tank. Are there any?
> Use my Smok Baby RBA on it - which fits but the glass doesn't so do you know what tank's glass I can use with it?
> Thanks for your advice!



Maybe get ahold of Bearded Viking, Brent should be able to make a resin tank section...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## contrid

Thanks for all the replies. I guess there is no way of doing this unless you make a custom glass section.

I'll wait for Vaporesso to bring out an RBA for it hopefully, we'll see if they do. Thanks again guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## osmanv

contrid said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I guess there is no way of doing this unless you make a custom glass section.
> 
> I'll wait for Vaporesso to bring out an RBA for it hopefully, we'll see if they do. Thanks again guys.


Hi there ,

I have managed to use the smok rba on my nrg tank.

All you need is the big baby beast glass, bottom o ring for the tank big baby beast and vaporesso top o ring. Works well. No leaks. Shout if you need pics.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ripperwbfg

osmanv said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> I have managed to use the smok rba on my nrg tank.
> 
> All you need is the big baby beast glass, bottom o ring for the tank big baby beast and vaporesso top o ring. Works well. No leaks. Shout if you need pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Done the exact same thing and it worked great , flavour wasn't as good as the big baby beast tho


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malzonie

_Thanks for making me waste my money buying the BABY Beast RBA and glass for my NRG because it DOES NOT FIT!!! I registered on this dam site just to warn others do not listen to these guys they are trolling it DOES NOT WORK!
_
Edit: I was sent the wrong glass from the company I purchased it from.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nitro

Baby beast is a smaller tank so it won't work with nrg. Glass are different sizes. If you did more research you would of found out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Malzonie said:


> Thanks for making me waste my money buying the BABY Beast RBA and glass for my NRG because it DOES NOT FIT!!! I registered on this dam site just to warn others do not listen to these guys they are trolling it DOES NOT WORK!


Are you trying to use the glass that came with the RBA? Because that is the RBA glass for the Baby Beast not the Big Baby Beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malzonie

BumbleBee said:


> Are you trying to use the glass that came with the RBA? Because that is the RBA glass for the Baby Beast not the Big Baby Beast.



_No I can read thank you very much I tried the big baby beast RBA glass and it is not big enough round wise to fit.
_
*So I discovered the issue. They sent me the wrong glass. It isn't the Baby Beast RBA glass I measured it and it's not 24.5 MM wide by 23.3 MM tall. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Malzonie

Vapors Authority sent me a replacement glass that was the same size as the first one they sent me which was about 1 MM too small. And swore up and down they sent me the right one. So I ordered one from Mister E Liquid and video recorded myself taking it out of the package. Imagine this it fit on my NRG without issues. So I will never buy anything from Vapor Authority again because of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malzonie

Vapors Authority sent me a replacement glass that was the same size as the first one they sent me which was about 1 MM too small. And swore up and down they sent me the right one. So I ordered one from Mister E Liquid and video recorded myself taking it out of the package. Imagine this it fit on my NRG without issues. So I will never buy anything from Vapor Authority again because of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cowboy435

Olá uma solução temporária que se tornou definitiva para mim foi cortar um anel de PVC de 25 mm da espessura da folga do vidro original do nrg e retirar o anel de vedação da parte superior do tank encaixa e veda bem sem vazamento outra forma que vi em um grupo era usar o vidro do ammit só não me lembro qual mais da certo

abraço e boa sorte

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

cowboy435 said:


> Olá uma solução temporária que se tornou definitiva para mim foi cortar um anel de PVC de 25 mm da espessura da folga do vidro original do nrg e retirar o anel de vedação da parte superior do tank encaixa e veda bem sem vazamento outra forma que vi em um grupo era usar o vidro do ammit só não me lembro qual mais da certo
> 
> abraço e boa sorte
> View attachment 161904

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cowboy435

Olá uma solução temporária que é feita para remover o anel superior e substituir por um de PVC de 25mm da espessura do vidro original e retirar o anel de vedação da parte superior do tanque de encaixe e veda bem sem vazamento de forma que vi um grupo era usar o vidro do ammit só não me lembro qual mais da 

abraço e boa sorte
View attachment 161904

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Ola, hombre. Das lyksomma tuisgemento tanka.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------

